# 2021 East Cape Evo X Build



## Matt manziano (Apr 23, 2019)

i’ve been wanting an eastcape for years now, finally put a deposit in last july and now my evo x is coming this month! i fish south west florida, naples 10,000 islands and everglades. i’ve gotten a few pics from kev already ill share.

2021 East Cape Evo x
Kingston grey hull and center console
Bonefish grey deck and cockpit and all black metal.

Yamaha f70
Custom 3 blade stainless steel prop
Atlas Micro Jack Plate
Raycor Fuel Water separator
24v pre-wire package
Center Console Upgrade w/ Jumpseat
2021 Ram-lin Standard Aluminum Trailer upgrade 
folding trailer tongue Spare Hub
Casting Platform with color match lid
wet sounds bluetooth stereo 
LED under gunnel lights
LED under platform light
USB outlet
Battery switch on/off
Power Pole Charge system
Evo Bench Shelf
Sea Deck UG
Over Console Grab Bar
raptor coating on boat metal
V Marine Push Pole Clips NYLON
V marine holder 
Hook Puller 
Sea Deck Platforms
NEMA kit
Upgrade to 4" Thick Seat Cushions
insulated livewell
full bubbler system installed in livewell
Rear Backing Plate & Extra Mount
Rear Troller Power Option
Custom LED compartment lights
Sea Deck Platform Transducer ( 3n1 ) SIMRAD 12” EVO 3NSS NEMA kit


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Nice set-up.
Did you look at Power Pux for your trolling motor pre-wire?








Products


Power Pux has created the world's first power-supplied trolling motor quick-release bracket. The bracket features a protected electrical connection with your trolling motor for a crisp, clean look.




pwrpux.com


----------



## Redtail (May 25, 2021)

Good looking build!. Your excitement meter must be through the roof! Keep us posted on the build progress.


----------



## Cape 914 (Jul 4, 2017)

Matt, congrats on the build. What is the total length of the boat with the folding trailer tongue? 
Thanks


----------



## Matt manziano (Apr 23, 2019)

@MariettaMike i wish, i got the guide troller setup so it’s offset on the bow and can’t use the powerpux with that setup:/


----------



## Matt manziano (Apr 23, 2019)

@Redtail very excited to say the least.

@Cape 914 i believe total is 19.4 is what i’ve heard from other people but i’m not 100% i have a big garage so wasn’t exactly a necessity.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

Congrats, I looked very hard at the EVO X until I found my skiff.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Welcome to the fam


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Great looking skiff! I am biased with the make, model and color choices though...


----------



## Matt manziano (Apr 23, 2019)

f***ing beautiful color scheme!
@jay.bush1434 

for the inspiration!


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Matt manziano said:


> f***ing beautiful color scheme!
> @jay.bush1434
> 
> for the inspiration!


Super stoked for you to finally be getting your skiff. You are going to like more than you realize. Glad we were able to talk a few times and I could answer some questions for you.


----------



## Matt manziano (Apr 23, 2019)

@jay.bush1434 
hell yeah big appreciation to you brotha. thank you so much we will talk more i the future.


----------



## 76mako23 (Jul 17, 2021)

Congrats on the new ride. We built a Bay with EC. You’re making me want to start another build!


----------



## Matt manziano (Apr 23, 2019)

@76mako23 haha awesome! i can’t wait man! and thank you!


----------



## SR_Aces (Jan 7, 2022)

Matt,

I put a deposit down on Tuesday for an EVO X. Main colors will probably be similar to yours. Slightly different options and a 90hp Suzuki. Visited East Cape and got the complete tour. Awesome visit!

Steve


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Nice my deposit went down in August. Love the colors I’m doing something similar just a little darker on the hull. Following….


----------



## Matt manziano (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## SR_Aces (Jan 7, 2022)

Thanks for sharing the great pictures Matt!


----------

